# Android phone USB and OTG hardware failure or Short Circuit



## meambarish (Dec 23, 2015)

I have accidently shortcircuited Moto G first gen android phones charging or micro usb port and now it does't connect to any pc or external storage via otg.
So please tell me if there is any way to sort out the problem and solve it...


----------

